# What to expect with new cat in Heat



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

My new kitten has gone into heat. Other than the obvious (odd meowing sound and "presenting" herself), what else (such as possible mess) can I expect. The female cat I had growing up was an outdoor cat and I never saw her go through heat.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't plan on getting a good night's sleep for quite a while. Make an appointment quick. She can go into and out of heat every few days. Unless you plan to have kittens, please get her spayed soon for your own health's sake.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Catmamma said:


> Don't plan on getting a good night's sleep for quite a while. Make an appointment quick. She can go into and out of heat every few days. Unless you plan to have kittens, *please get her spayed soon for your own health's sake.*


I would say please get her spayed soon for your own _sanity's_ sake!! That yowling for love will drive you nuts!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Expect her to try and run out the door or break through window screens. She has the urge to mate and will do anything she can to make that happen.

Please make an appointment for her to get spayed as soon as the heat cycle is over. Call the vet now and schedule it, they can probably estimate a good date by when she went into heat. This is for her good (reduce risk of certain cancers, eliminate the urge to get out and all the dangers associated with that, eliminate the risks of pregnancy) and to insure that you don't contribute cat overpopulation problems.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

HooKooDooKu said:


> My new kitten has gone into heat. Other than the obvious (odd meowing sound and "presenting" herself), what else (such as possible mess) can I expect. The female cat I had growing up was an outdoor cat and I never saw her go through heat.


You ask the question like it's an expected part of being a pet owner. For most of us, it is not. Is there a reason she isn't spayed already?

Like most have recommended, you should get her spayed as soon as possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

*She's going to get spayed*

Keep in mind this is a kitten we got only 3 weeks ago, at which time she was estimated (by the vet) to only be 3 months old. I brought up the subject of getting her spayed up during her 1st vet visit 2 days after we got her. To the best of my recollection, the vet recommended bringing her in to get fixed when she's around 5 months old (they certainly didn't push trying to get her spayed sooner).

So to the best of our knowledge, this kitten has gone into heat for the 1st time at only 4 months old.

We already have a vet visit planned for this week to get her 2nd round of shots, so we already planned to discuss the subject of scheduling to get her fixed.

In the mean time, I was just trying to determine what else we needed to expect. I though I knew cats because we had a cat when I was growing up. That cat had something like 3 litters before my mom finally decided is was better to spend the money to get her fixed than try to find homes for another litter. But because she was an outdoor cat, I never saw this sort of behavior. So I'm finding that I know less about cats than I thought.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...good. Also, sometimes females in heat will mark territory...urine or poop. Though, given that she's so young she probably won't be as crazed as an older cat. 

BTW, as you've probably already figured out, spaying is a very sensitive subject around here. Giving us the background in the first post would have avoided the onslaught


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Glad to hear you want to get her spayed. Doodlebug is right, she's going to be determined to find a way to get out and get ....serviced. Watch her carefully (an accidental pregnancy at her young age would be dangerous for her).

Also, unlike dogs or horses or other animals it's not a set time with cats. She can go out of heat and come RIGHT back in again (she may not of course, but then again... she might).

No mess like a dog or a person though. Just desperation, discomfort, and upset on her part.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Also, unlike dogs or horses or other animals it's not a set time with cats. She can go out of heat and come RIGHT back in again (she may not of course, but then again... she might).


Yeah, this is very important to remember.

Unlike humans, cats do not have ovulation based non-fertile times in their heat cycles. Ovulation is actually induced by the mating itself, so any time your cat is in contact with an unaltered male she may become pregnant even if her heat appears to be over. Please do keep a careful eye on her until she is spayed, not just until she's back to normal again.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Territory marking is normal (they are likely to choose a certain texture for this). They may show sexual interest in parts of your body (feet are popular) or even inanimate objects (handbags have loomed large). You will also notice a slightly different smell on their urine - stronger and more musky. You may also get un-neutered toms around your external doors - weeing on them!!! It takes some washing off! 

I want to echo the others - please get her seen to unless you intend to breed!!! Neutering also tends to lengthen their lives.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> BTW, as you've probably already figured out, spaying is a very sensitive subject around here. Giving us the background in the first post would have avoided the onslaught


Sorry I left out the details. I guess I should have also mentioned that this is shelter-adopted kitten. Around here, only cats and dogs with papers are used for breeding. Other wise, it's pretty ubiquitous that any mixed breed that gets adopted is going to get spayed or neutered (if it isn't already). That's why I originally posted in the "health" section rather than "breeding" section.


Thanks for the info on what to expect.


----------

